# Wife Lost Battle



## Jim15 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
   My wife lost her 16 month battle with pancreatic cancer. After about 7 months out of the last eight spent in the hospital she passed away last night about 7:00 PM. thankfully I was able to bring her home for the final days. I want to thank all who prayed and had healing thought for her. With the help of the hospice people she went peacefully in her sleep. As some of you know it leaves a large hole in your heart. She will be missed more than I can say.  

Thank you,
jim


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 3, 2014)

This is a time when all words are inadequate.

I wish you peace and pleasant reflections.  Memories will remain forever.


----------



## rockb (Nov 3, 2014)

Very sorry to hear the news Jim...will send prayers upward for you.
Rocky


----------



## wyone (Nov 3, 2014)

my heartfelt sympathies.  I am sure bringing her home was very important to her.  I wish you peace .....  My prayers are with you


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 3, 2014)

So sorry Jim.  

Blessed are those who mourn for they will be comforted.


----------



## mtassie (Nov 3, 2014)

My condolences Jim


----------



## BSea (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim, I'm so sorry to hear of your lost.  Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Jeff turns (Nov 3, 2014)

We will keep you and your family in our prayers as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 3, 2014)

Can't imagine what it is like to have one's wife pass. Praying for your preach and comfort during this time. Enjoy them memories...they are precious.
Don


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim,

I am so sad to hear this my friend.  I will pray for peace for you during this trying time.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Jim...!

I can only imagine what you are going through mate, the deep pain in your chest will easy with time, hang in there my friend, your wife is in a better place and not suffering, anymore..!

Take care...!

Cheers
George


----------



## mark james (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim...  My thoughts are with you and your family tonight!


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 3, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. We will pray for you and your family..


----------



## southernclay (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss Jim. Prayers sent, peace and comfort to your family.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim, I am so sorry for your loss.  Please know that I will keep you in my prayers.

Take care and God Bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## tgsean (Nov 3, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Jim. Its never easy. When I lost my dad, he was not just my dad but my best friend, and although he knew when he was going to die, and I had all the time to say goodbye, when it actually happened it was very hard. God spoke to my heart, He said its ok to grieve, we were not created with the tools to handle death. We were made for life, till we messed up and death entered the world. So its hard to be prepared and ready. However the Lord has now given us His spirit, who lives in our heart and can comfort us, when we think its not possible to get comfort. So I'll pray Jim that God will comfort you through His spirit. Its ok to grieve, God accepts that, but in His time He will bring joy and comfort. I just got back today from Korea so I just saw this mate. Will pray.


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim
So sorry for your loss. I will continue to pray for you, as will the Ohio contingent. Be strong my friend.


----------



## leaycraft (Nov 3, 2014)

My condolences to you and your family.  I lost my Mom to pancreatic cancer  31 years ago.  Im glad you were able to be with her at home when she passed.  
I know all of us here will keep you in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mchech (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim......Sorry for your loss. Please find some peace in the knowledge that she no longer suffers. My thoughts are with you and your family. May she rest in peace.


----------



## William Menard (Nov 3, 2014)

Mr. Jim, my condolences, prayers to you for comfort and peace


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim, I am sorry to read of your loss, but glad to know that she was comforted with love and support through the end. May the memories be joyous and plentiful. 

Know that there are an abundance of folks here thinking of you in this trying time.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Nov 3, 2014)

My condolences for your loss Jim.May she rest in peace.


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know your loss. I have not experienced it but one day I may. I have a loving bride of 51 years. Her loss would devastating for me. May your memories comfort you and may God keep you in his care.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sad to hear of your loss. May you find peace in the memories.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 3, 2014)

Jim, you are always a man who has nothing but kind words for everyone that posts photos of their pens and it is usually short and to the point. It was probably so very hard to print these words. I would say we all probably have lost loved ones and it is never easy.  My condolences to you and your family for your loss. May she rest in peace. May you find comfort and peace knowing she is not suffering in pain any more. And always keep those good memories of your togetherness in your mind and heart. Take care and God Bless you and your family.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 3, 2014)

My condolences.  Thoughts are with you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 3, 2014)

Our deepest condolences. Dee and Roy


----------



## OZturner (Nov 4, 2014)

Words never quite seem adequate enough Jim, to express our feelings on the Sad passing of your Beautiful Wife. 
We feel with you the pain and grief you are experiencing, and appreciate above all that for her the pain and suffering is over.
Let the joyous memories of your life together, ease your grief, and fill your heart with Love, Joy, and Appreciation of the Wonderful Times you shared.
May God's Blessings and support be with you and your family.
Brian.


----------



## edman2 (Nov 4, 2014)

So sorry Jim.  Praying for you in the days ahead.


----------



## plantman (Nov 4, 2014)

ed4copies said:


> This is a time when all words are inadequate.
> 
> I wish you peace and pleasant reflections.  Memories will remain forever.



ED says it all !!!!!     Jim   S


----------



## tim self (Nov 4, 2014)

Words cannot express my sorrow for what you are going through.  You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ossaguy (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry hear,Jim. It hits home with me,since I lost my wife about 7 weeks ago.I know how comforting it is to have people praying for you,and offering compassion.

Cherishing  the memories is what keeps me going,as I'm sure will be the same for you.

Keeping you and you family in my prayers.


Steve


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 4, 2014)

May peace surround you in your grief.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 4, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss Jim. Thoughts and prayer go out to you and your family.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Jim. My condolences to you and family.

Lin.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Nov 4, 2014)

Very sad, prayers being sent for you and your family Jim.


----------



## TimS124 (Nov 4, 2014)

Our condolences on your wife's passing.


----------



## skiprat (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, my deepest condolences.


----------



## danom (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Jim.
My thoughts are with you.
Dave


----------



## thewishman (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I'm so happy that your wife was able to come home. It is good that she is back at her true home, now, but I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## el_d (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss Jim.......Our prayers are with you and the rest of your family.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 4, 2014)

You have my deepest condolences and I have included you in my prayers.

Cody


----------



## studioseven (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, Our prayers are with you.

Seven


----------



## ohiococonut (Nov 4, 2014)

My sincerest condolences


----------



## JasonC (Nov 4, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts you way, man.

My father-in-law passed from liver cancer. Same day a buddy of mine passed from cancer as well. I got the call around 10am for the buddy, a little after 6pm for the father-in-law.

We knew they were both going to pass and thought that knowing that it was coming would help when the time actually came. 

In a way it did but didn't. The finality of it all starts to hit. Don't let it get to you. There's no more suffering.

Keep your head up.


----------



## termitedave (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim
I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family. 
David


----------



## Monty (Nov 4, 2014)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.
Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Super Dave (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I am so sorry. She will live forever in the Hearts of those she left behind. 

Dave


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, sorry for your loss. She's done the suffering and, I trust, would not want you to continue it for her. Keep happy thoughts.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 4, 2014)

My deepest sympathies Jim.
May many years of fond memories ease your burden.


----------



## Seer (Nov 4, 2014)

I m so sorry to hear this Jim thoughts and condolences to you and your family from my wife and I.
Jerry


----------



## ElMostro (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.  Peace be with you.
Eugene.


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm very sorry for your loss Jim.


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim,
Sorry for your loss. There are no words for what you are feeling right now...


----------



## WoodCarverOH (Nov 4, 2014)

So sorry Jim.  Praying for you and your family.
I've walked in your shoes and know your loss.


----------



## jeff (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 4, 2014)

Sending your family prayers.
My your memories remember the best times always


----------



## designer (Nov 4, 2014)

Everything good has been expressed and I have nothing different to offer.  You have my prayers to keep you going and heal after such a huge loss.


----------



## glenspens (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim very sorry to hear of your loss, thoughts and condolences to you and your family


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim,
I'm sorry for your loss.  I know this leaves a huge hole in your life.  I wish I had adequate words to offer more comfort, but know that your lovely wife has now passed beyond the suffering and pain.


----------



## paintspill (Nov 4, 2014)

she will be in my prayers jim, she was lucky to have you by here side.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Our prayers for you and your family!


----------



## t001xa22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim,
The words of the other members do such a wonderful job of expressing my condolences for you. I lost my wife in 07, so I have some idea what it is like. God be with you.

Bill


----------



## kruzzer (Nov 4, 2014)

So sorry Jim, Condolences to you and your family


----------



## lyonsacc (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for you loss Jim.  I can't imagine what it feels like.  Will be praying for you.

Dave


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Jim.


----------



## jondavidj (Nov 4, 2014)

My condolences, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Akula (Nov 4, 2014)

Our condolences, sorry to hear


----------



## BJohn (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I'm sorry for your loss. We will keep you in our prayers. Please know the Lord is with you as you go through this very difficult time.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I am really sorry to learn of your wife's passing. You have both been in our thoughts & prayers and we will continue to pray for your peace & comfort.


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 4, 2014)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## raar25 (Nov 4, 2014)

My deepest condolences for your loss, I will prayer you and your family feel peace as you mourn during this difficult period.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Nov 4, 2014)

so sorry for your loss jim


----------



## turncrazy43 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, so very sorry to hear of your loss. We will pray for your peace. Be strong.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, please accept our sincerest condolences for your loss.  Our thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Big (Nov 4, 2014)

In our prayers Jim.


----------



## wizard (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim,
There are no words that can adequately convey the extent of my wish to ease your pain. Both of you suffered. She lost a battle and you lost the most precious person in your life. Memories of your life together live on. Someday you will smile as you see and feel her inside of you...her smile and her voice giving you encouragement during the trials that life seem to lay in our path.  
Jim, I wish I could give you a hug and wipe your tears.  
Doc.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss Jim. We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 4, 2014)

I join with many others here offering my condolences. Beyond that, I am at a loss for words, other than to acknowledge that I realize and am familiar with your feeling of great loss at this time.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I am so sorry to hear this news! I can't begin to imagine the loss you are experiencing. Thoughts and prayers!


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim,
My heart goes out to you.  I have prayed for you guys and will continue to pray that God will fill the void and help you make the transition as you continue to more forward.  I pray for God's comfort and peace for you and your family.


----------



## Magicbob (Nov 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.
You are and will be in our prayers.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim 

Sorry to read about your loss.  Your wife, you and your family are in our thoughts a prayers.  May God Bless you and your family and the memories of her.


----------



## Sataro (Nov 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Jim...Prayers for you and your family...


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 4, 2014)

Certainly, this is no help to the loved ones who miss her, but if we accept that she has gone to her Heavenly reward, perhaps she won the battle.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Jim.  My thoughts are with you Sir.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## MikeL (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, So sorry to hear of the news.  Thoughts and prayers heading that way.


----------



## plano_harry (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I am sorry to hear that. I have been praying for her ever since you let us know.   Prayers now to get you through the loss, and brighter days.


----------



## Arbetlam (Nov 4, 2014)

We cry with you and for you. May the Lord give you comfort.


----------



## moke (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim,
Unforunately bad things happen to very good people.  I am sorry for your loss.  You always seem like you have good things to say to everyone, please keep your chin up.  May God Bless her soul.
Mike


----------



## BayouPenturner (Nov 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.  My prayers go out to you.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim,
Thinking of you in this difficult time. Sorry for your loss.
Alton


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 4, 2014)

I too, am sorry for your loss Jim. And, I agree with Ed. Words are inadequate so.


----------



## Hubert H (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim,

I'll quote Ed. "I wish you peace and pleasant reflections. Memories will remain forever."

Hubert


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I am so sorry for you and your family. You are a good man, you always welcome every one new here, you are usually the first person that a new person hears from. 

Just know Jim that she si no longer suffering and is in a much better place. You have my prayers Jim

Mike


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Jim,  I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  I will remember you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## greggas (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim;

So sorry for your loss.  I hoe that you are able to enjoy a lifetime of memories with her.  I'll keep her in my prayers

best wishes


----------



## magier412 (Nov 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 4, 2014)

Sad to hear that Jim. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## ChinaDad (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Jim.  May God grant you and your family peace today and throughout the days to come.


----------



## jsolie (Nov 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss.  I'm praying for peace, wisdom and comfort for you & your family.


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 4, 2014)

So sorry for your loss Jim.
Thoughts and prayers to you and family.


----------



## jaeger (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I offer my sincere condolence to you and your family.  I can't imagine how hard these past months and days have been. I do know that you always offer encouragement and support to anyone here. My prayers are with you in this difficult time.

Doug


----------



## Bean_Counter (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim my condolences to you and your family. You and yours will be in our prayers


----------



## Tom T (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, so very sorry to hear of your loss.  We will be praying.


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, my condolences for your loss. Many continued prayers that you stay strong and lean on your savior when you are feeling lonely.


----------



## JP61 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jim, I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 4, 2014)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers for you and your family


----------



## RKB (Nov 5, 2014)

My deepest condolences for your loss Jim.  

Rod


----------



## wob50 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes it does leave a big hole in your heart,but with family, friends, time,prayers in time that hole becomes smaller,it does not close,but it gets better.I lost my wife 7 years ago.My thoughts and prayers I send to you.Robert


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 5, 2014)

My heartfelt condolences on your loss.  I recently lost my father and I know what you are speaking about when you say hole in your heart.  I hope you are surrounded by family and friends who shower you with love and may your memories sustain you during this difficult time.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Nov 5, 2014)

Jim I'm sorry to hear of your lost. My condolences to you and your family.
Kryn


----------



## neubee (Nov 5, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## edicehouse (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Jim.


----------



## oldstoker (Nov 5, 2014)

I am sorry to read of your loss. As a lot of people have already mentioned,words can never seem quite adequate enough to express our feelings on the sad passing of your wife. 
Our thoughts and prayers are with you, and may God's Blessings be with you and your family.
Joe


----------



## keandkafu (Nov 5, 2014)

So sorry to hear Jim, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## triw51 (Nov 5, 2014)

My heart goes out to you brother I also have lost a love one to cancer and know that I will be praying for you through the difficult times ahead


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Jim. I went through this just over 15 years ago with my first wife. You have my deepest sympathy from someone who has at least somewhat of an idea of what you are going through.


----------



## jfoh (Nov 5, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Both of you have been in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
   I want to thank everyone for the prayers and friendship. The funeral was yesterday and it was pretty rough, but I am blessed with a large loving family and they helped me tremendously. I am trying to stay busy to keep from dwelling on it. All your responses helped a lot. I thank my extended family here for the help.

jim


----------



## Jeff turns (Nov 9, 2014)

We will always be here and will keep you and your family in our prayers


----------



## Band Saw Box (Nov 9, 2014)

So very sorry for your lost Jim. We'll be praying for you.


----------

